# Chapstick and Psoriasis



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

I have a mild case of plaque psoriasis. I was first diagnosed in junior high. It went away for probably 20 years and came back about 2 years ago. I've done the steroid creams and all that but I recently found an over the counter management technique that works pretty good. 

I heard about it from a guy at work and thought he was kidding. Then my wife heard the same and I figured I'd try it...the results were surprising.

My psoriasis is on my hands, wrists, feet, and calves. It is a mild to moderate case. I've been applying cherry Chap Stick to the plaques with surprisingly good results. It keeps my feet clear and my hands much, much clearer than they were. My calves are more stubborn but it does help there too.

Basically I just rub it right on and I really does help. I have to keep doing it-it's more of a management aid than a "cure". But in my opinion, I'd rather do this than stay on powerful steroids.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have mild psoriasis on my scalp. I use a mixture of coconut oil and tea tree oil and rub it in. I only have to do it once a day and after a couple it clears up for a week to several. My last attack was back in July.

You do realize that unless you address the underlying factors for this autoimmune disease it will not go away or be truly managed. Also the old adage of autoimmune diseases is if you have one you know about you have more you don't.

http://www.everydayhealth.com/psoriasis-pictures/most-popular-psoriasis-home-remedies.aspx#01


----------



## Country Living (Dec 15, 2009)

Grimm said:


> <snip> Also the old adage of autoimmune diseases is if you have one you know about you have more you don't.


Words of wisdom, Grimm.

For all of you out there who have had your thyroid removed because of Hashimotos and/or Graves disease or have had any other autoimmune disease.....this is a word to the wise from a Mayo Clinic white paper.



> There is a high probability of a severe bacterial or viral infection kick-starting autoimmune hepatitis in an already susceptible person.


Some of you may remember my thread from last year about being hospitalized with C-Diff. Little did I know it would throw me into autoimmune hepatitis (I had my thyroid out a few years ago so I was that "susceptible person".) The AIH was caught within three months of onset (thank goodness for annual wellness exams!) so my prognosis is excellent.

Where I'm going with this is to pay attention to Grimm's statement. There really is no such thing as one autoimmune disease. The other one/s just have not yet surfaced.

I was lucky. Had my immune system attacked my pancreas, I would have had Type 1 Diabetes. Had it attacked my colon - celiac disease. Joints - Rheumatoid arthritis. At least my AIH is recoverable without any long lasting effect. For that I am grateful and I thank Him every day for watching over me.... as well as our parish priest for anointing me during that critical time period.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

I have psoriasis (mild at best), Hypothyroidism and mild celiac. Not fun. Tuesday is my endocrinology appointment for my thyroid so we'll see if I get some of my new symptoms diagnosed.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Grimm said:


> I have psoriasis (mild at best), Hypothyroidism and mild celiac. Not fun. Tuesday is my endocrinology appointment for my thyroid so we'll see if I get some of my new symptoms diagnosed.


I hope everything goes well for you Grimm, my daughter suffers from an Auto Immune Disease, and it is indeed no fun.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Country Living said:


> Words of wisdom, Grimm.
> 
> For all of you out there who have had your thyroid removed because of Hashimotos and/or Graves disease or have had any other autoimmune disease.....this is a word to the wise from a Mayo Clinic white paper.
> 
> ...


May the Good Lord bless you and continue to watch over you, a full and complete recovery is assured.


----------



## Jason (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you, Grimm. I have a full physical every year for work. This past July I had 2 because I switched companies. Other than being overweight (260 pounds) I'm fine. No sugar issues, no thyroid, etc. I'm trying to get my weight back into balance and eat better, so we'll see what that does.


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 1, 2015)

My hubby has bad psoriasis and has tried may different prescription medications without success. I googled natural treatments for psoriasis and I looked at all the essential oils , I checked to see which EO were on the different lists and then what I had and what I could substitute and made a potion. I put some in water, some in a cream and some in a shampoo. So far (2 years) the EO are working great


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

JAR702 said:


> My hubby has bad psoriasis and has tried may different prescription medications without success. I googled natural treatments for psoriasis and I looked at all the essential oils , I checked to see which EO were on the different lists and then what I had and what I could substitute and made a potion. I put some in water, some in a cream and some in a shampoo. So far (2 years) the EO are working great


I am curious what your EO mix is.


----------



## bogey (Aug 10, 2015)

Grimm said:


> I am curious what your EO mix is.


Me too! I'm doing a frankincense and lavender mix for, *ahem*, aging skin right now and am happy with results. Would love your mix to pass along to a friend with psoriasis that would definitely appreciate the info.


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 1, 2015)

Here is one of the articles that I used to make the EO blend

http://heritageessentialoils.com/psoriasis.php


----------



## JAR702 (Apr 1, 2015)

Here is another article, I looked up 10 articles and saw which EO were common in the different articles

http://www.revitaliseyourhealth.com/best-essential-oils-for-psoriasis/

The blend I use is
Bergamot 20 gtt
Cedarwood 20 gtt
Chamomile 20 gtt
Clary Sage 20 gtt
Geranium 20 gtt
Helichrysum 20 gtt
Juniper Berry 24 gtt
Lavender 20 gtt
Lemon 20 gtt
Peppermint 30 gtt
Rose 20 gtt
Sandalwood 40 gtt
Tea Tree 40 gtt

I put the blend in water or witch hazel for a spray
Cocoa butter, Vitamin E oil, and a little Vaseline for a cream
I use unscented shampoo or baby shampoo for the shampoo


----------

